# 2 Males Need Homes, Not Bonded



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 4, 2010)

I HATE having allergies and asthma, and I hate being told I have to do something or can't do something because of it. That's what has happened just now. I have been informed that unless I want to stay on high doses of Prednisone, I have to give up my bunnies. I currently have four, but I notice that it's worse when I'm around the males, so I'm going to try to give them away first and see if I can't keep my girls. The males are not bonded. Albus was born in January of this year. He is a black and white Fuzzy Lop. Emmett is approximately 3 years old and he is a gray and white mini lop. Both are neutered. I can't breathe, so I'm going to have to find them a home ASAP. I don't want to have to take them to a pet store or a shelter where I have no idea what becomes of them. I've been sick for almost 2 months and it's barely getting any better at all. If you can help, please let me know.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 4, 2010)

Location?


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, sorry. Louisville, KY.


----------



## Nela (Oct 5, 2010)

I cannot help but I wanted to send you hugs. I have been there. I was also on high dosesof prednisone as well as COPD meds because the asthma meds weren't covering it. When allergies and asthma are so severe, it only gets worse. I hope everyone will be understanding. 

Wishing you all the best and hoping your boys find a good home asap. ray:


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 5, 2010)

how sad for you to have to give up your furry babies. i would be devestated!


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah they diagnosed me as having COPD. They think I got it from when I was trying to save my marriage and I moved into my ex husband's parent's house that was severely roach infested. Apparently roach feces can cause it in that concentration, and all the boric acid everywhere didn't help. I keep telling them I can't breathe, though, and all they want to do is put me on Pred. They don't even want to try to up the strength of my Advair.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 5, 2010)

Bummer. Wish we were closer. They are darling bunnies. Advair takes care of all my problems. Plus I wear an industrial dust mask when cleaning and doing hay. Have you tried allergy shots--they were a lifesaver for both of us.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm actually allergic to allergy shots. I tried them for about three years and could never find any that didn't make my symptoms 10 times worse.


----------



## akane (Oct 13, 2010)

Allergy shots will make your symptoms worse at first. They are actually injecting you with what you are allergic to so that your body can get used to it. For that reason doctors prefer to start them during the time of year you are least exposed to what you are allergic to lessen the chance of a bad reaction. The dose is increased a little at a time for months and it's not at all uncommon to not notice any improvement until a year after you start the shots. They are a long term investment with some risks. Usually you are kept there for a half hour or more after the shot to make sure your body doesn't react too strongly.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 13, 2010)

I found a rescue that actually took three of my four rabbits... I kept the Polish because I'm not as allergic to her.


----------

